
Quibi to Remake ‘The Princess Bride’ with Joe Jonas, Sophie Turner - apress
https://nypost.com/2020/06/26/quibi-to-remake-the-princess-bride-with-joe-jonas-sophie-turner/
======
gregjor
Poll:

1\. Wow, can’t wait to see that. I’m 12 years old.

2\. Why not remake Casablanca with that kind of talent?

3\. What’s Quibi?

